# Escambia report needed



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

wondering if anyone has been around quintette rd and if any bluegill are bitting


----------



## BigCountry (May 1, 2008)

Biteing like crazy caught one bull 1.2# and 104 mixture saturday first time post new to the forum


----------

